# Mathews Monster Stolen!!



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I will keep my eyes open. We really dont need scum like that....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

did the steal it during the day or night?

how does someone just walk out of a shop with a bow and not get noticed.

weird


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> did the steal it during the day or night?
> 
> how does someone just walk out of a shop with a bow and not get noticed.
> 
> weird


It’s not that weird. 
This is how they do it. They walk into a shop with an empty bow bag. They hang out a little and when no one is looking they just slip a bow into the bag and walk out. They did this to one of my clients once. :spy:

You have to remember while the rest of us put our energy into thinking how to make things better some people (Scum) put the same energy into figuring out how they are going to steal things. Without thinking about the consequences or more likely just don’t give a damn. 
Its just not on!


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Follies, hope you don't mind my copying your thread to the other two forums as well. The more people know about this, the better.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

this is shocking  i hope the doos trip over his own foot, falls on the bow shoulder....shatters the A C joint.....and never be able to shoot bow again :angry::angry::angry:

saved the serial on my cell.......when ever i see a monster.....will make an effort to check the serial!


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

Unreal how people have the balls to do stuff like this....I'm surprised today that every store doesn't have a video surveillance system....most cost under $1,000 and I'm sure the owner would get a discount from their insurance company....the satisfaction alone of catching one these turds is well worth the cost!


----------

